# New Squat in Rockford needs kids!



## Mady (Mar 12, 2007)

We are looking for kids to come out and share this wonderful place with us during the summer, otherwise we are probably going to have to leave it behind! There is TONS of room, and well take in as many kids at we can! This is a drug/alchohol free squat, so no tweekers please. If we dont get enough people anyone is welcome to take it for themselves. Its in Rockford, an hour or so outside chicago. Extremly isolated (No neighbors) Sorounded in a small forest, and even has like 3 litte garage things. 3 storys. Its off I-90. It also has ELECTRICITY! Which means a working stove, and space heaters ! Lights all work, fully furnished, tons of old shit to dig through. Surplus of blankets and stuff! Contact me or Deed Klepto for details. There is also a ton of picture of it in the Album section on the second page.


----------



## AntiProduct (Mar 12, 2007)

I'll talk to my friend about going to rockford. Were traveling sometime in May. We might be going near rockford but im not really sure.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 12, 2007)

it looks great, i would like to visit if not live there... any info on the landlord/owner situation? any danger of it being busted soon? feel free to pm me if you dont wanna post that stuff here...


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Mar 13, 2007)

Never mind, I figured it out on my own.

Post edited by: FrumpyWatkins, at: 2007/03/13 03:07


----------



## ImSter (Mar 13, 2007)

rockford is where im staying now hit me up with some info


----------



## Mouse (Mar 14, 2007)

sounds great! but I'm off the road for the tiem being... hence why I'm online so much.


----------



## Mady (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok so get this, on further inspection the squat has this fucking GORGEOUS silo that lights up in the daytime in the most fucking archaeic and amazing way... I cant even use words ill post some pictures later. This place just gets more amazing everyday.


----------



## Deed Klepto (Mar 15, 2007)

I live in Rockford. So if anyone wants to come out let me know, because Mady probably wont be back out here until May.

Post edited by: Deed Klepto, at: 2007/03/15 07:26


----------



## eskeza. (Mar 18, 2007)

sounds great i wouldnt mind helping out.


----------



## ranka (Mar 22, 2007)

my friend and i are starting put agian in the beginning of april. ill talk to him about this. sounds rad.


----------



## JergoR (Mar 28, 2007)

that sounds pretty sweet i probably wont be travelling for a good few months though but maybe then


----------



## chickenbone (Apr 9, 2007)

sounds too cool to be true. how isnt this ALREADY shut down? I am down, I wont be leaving the NW for a couple more weeks and I need to find a place in the midwest to chill while I plan and scheme.

what is the address? can you see it from the highway? could i get directions? I'll show up for the hell of it.


----------



## ben-david (Aug 8, 2008)

> what is the address? can you see it from the highway? could i get directions? I'll show up for the hell of it.



ditto, if you could pm info that would be great... that is if its still going, im going through there in a few months and would even consider staying for a while on the way back


----------



## macks (Aug 8, 2008)

So I ran into Deeds in Portland a couple months ago and I'm assuming this is the same squat thing she was talking about then..

She basically said that someone got wind of it and came out to help a few times, then started bringing sketchy friends who eventually had parties out there. The kids trashed the place in a really crappy way (spray paint, food on walls, broken windows, etc..). Sooner rather than later if I remember correctly the cops showed up at a party, the landlord was notified and he had the place dozed. 

Sad story, sounds like it was an awesome place.


----------



## vagabond (Aug 14, 2008)

god fucking damn it. that's terrible.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 6, 2008)

Can you tell me where this place is? Was the electricity still on when you left?


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Sep 19, 2008)

GAH! WHY? Gone?! I'm planning a trip to Rockford to meet up with a friend. This woulda been cool.


----------



## moe (Sep 19, 2008)

anything else out in rockford, i would kinda like to head out west, and shit


----------



## Deed Klepto (Nov 17, 2008)

Yea, Macs has the whole story correct. Thats exactly what happened. The place no longer exists. The electricity was on until the day the landlord found out. There is stuff out in Rockford that is Squat-able. PM me and I will let you know.


----------

